# LeBron James has Surgery



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> CLEVELAND – The Cleveland Cavaliers say LeBron James has had a benign growth removed from his jaw at the Cleveland Clinic.
> 
> The team says the surgery took five hours on Tuesday. The team says James has been aware of the medical issue for several months, but opted to postpone the surgery until the NBA season was over.


Link


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

hope he makes a speedy recovery. sometimes we forget that these athlete are real ppl too and that even they get sick. good thing he has it removed and it shouldn't cause him any health issues in the future. get well soon lebron.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Benign growth removed from his jaw? Jaw?

It's probably from shooting too much free throws in practice, or bench pressing too much.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Or chewing those finger nails...


----------

